# BDSkelly ~ Wild Sow. Pulled



## bdskelly (Mar 27, 2016)

I started off with 2 hams from the hog. These were slightly trimmed but I found them to be rather lean.  I left most all of the fat on.  The sow was about 75 pounds dressed.  These hams are a smallish 5 pounds each.













P3260004.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 27, 2016






Because this is my first opportunity to smoke wild hog, I decided I'd stick to "pork butt basics". ...Figuring that the new meat was a challenge enough... I wasn't going fancy.  

I inject the hams with Butchers pork injection and allow them to rest in the reefer for about 3 hours. 













P3260006.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 27, 2016






I gave the hams a heavy dusting of Jeff's Rub.  And they go into a preheated MES at 220 degrees.  I used Hickory in the A-Maze-N.













P3260007.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 27, 2016






Again sticking to basics I whipped up batch of finishing sauce.  Chef JJ's recipe. 













P3270008.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 27, 2016






The next morning the hams have been in the MES for about 11 hours. The internal temps are 187 and 194.  I put the hams in a covered foil pan and crank up the MES temp to 250 degrees. 













P3270009.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 27, 2016






14 hours into the smoke I have both hams IT at 205 degrees.  I take them off the smoker for a rest in the warming oven. 













P3270010.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 27, 2016






After a 2 hour rest in the warming oven I pulled the meat.  Very tender and juicy.  Perfect pulled pork. 













P3270001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 27, 2016






Warm flour tortillas. A squirt of finishing sauce. Cajun seasoned slaw. 













P3270002.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 27, 2016






Brian


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 27, 2016)

That looks phenomenal my friend, had to be very tasty !  Nice smoke Brian !    Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## gary s (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice job Brian, It all looks great  I did think I was going to see the New smoker in action.








Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow.   Looks great.

I would think wild hog would be much harder than regular pork.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2016)

I gotta know did the Brother in Law get a taste?

Great looking PP my friend, Happy Easter!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 27, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks phenomenal my friend, had to be very tasty ! Nice smoke Brian !


Thank you Justin.  Just a basic PB and a little on the wild side!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 27, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty!


It turned out pretty darn good B.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 27, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Wow. Looks great.
> 
> I would think wild hog would be much harder than regular pork.


Thanks Adam!  

It smoked about the same as a store bought PB .  But was leaner. In the end I liked the way it cooked.  Less grease to deal with than a pork butt.  Yet it didn't dry out. I did put it in a covered foil pan with some apple cider vinegar when the IT hit 190 - 195.  That and resting it may have helped keep it moist. 

Brian


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks great BD! 

Points!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 27, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> I gotta know did the Brother in Law get a taste?
> 
> Great looking PP my friend, Happy Easter!


Happy Easter Kev.  Oh yes.  He made a few tacos for himself.  And a big plus he brought  over 2 links of sausage.  I tossed the links on the MES and showed em some love. 

B













P3260005.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 27, 2016


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 27, 2016)

gary s said:


> Nice job Brian, It all looks great  I did think I was going to see the New smoker in action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the point Gary!  Yup... I felt guilty not using the new smoker.  But had so much going on this weekend I needed to set it and forget it on the MES....  Happy Easter buddy! b


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> P3270001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just gotta........" Does that mean you were just pulling his leg?"


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

Nicely done Brian!

It looks delicious!

Need to make some of Jeff's rub, it's been awhile.

Enjoy!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 27, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Sorry, I just gotta........" Does that mean you were just pulling his leg?"



What a ham.... Bada dump de dump  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







We will be here all week folks! Tell your friends and family!

b


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 27, 2016)

JP61 said:


> Nicely done Brian!
> 
> It looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!

B


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 27, 2016)

JP61 said:


> Nicely done Brian!
> 
> It looks delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!

B


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks great! Not a single Wild Hog in my suburban neighborhood in NJ, but I have wondered how they taste...JJ


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2016)

Brian that looks fantastically moist Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

Nicely done, Brian!

I like the flour tortilla & the Cajun slaw!

Points!

Al


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 28, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great! Not a single Wild Hog in my suburban neighborhood in NJ, but I have wondered how they taste...JJ


Thanks JJ. 

There was no real game influence. However the pork did have a deeper flavor to it. b


----------



## foamheart (Mar 28, 2016)

This little piggy went to market,
This little piggy stayed home,
This little piggy had roast beef,
This little piggy had none,
And this little piggy went wee wee wee all the way to Brian's house for Easter dinner!

Now back to Les Nessman, winner of the coveted "Silver Sow" and the "Copper Cob" awards for broadcast excellency in hog reports for the Tri-State areas.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 28, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great! Not a single Wild Hog in my suburban neighborhood in NJ, but I have wondered how they taste...JJ


Thanks JJ.  Your sauce topped off a great smoke! b


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 28, 2016)

tropics said:


> Brian that looks fantastically moist Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie! Yup turned out moist even as lean as those hams were. Got lucky!


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nicely done, Brian!
> 
> I like the flour tortilla & the Cajun slaw!
> 
> ...


Thank you Al.  I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 28, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> This little piggy went to market,
> This little piggy stayed home,
> This little piggy had roast beef,
> This little piggy had none,
> ...


LOL... I'm too young to remember.  Yeah right... 













lfq7ftwygzgi5v6g6xto_400x400.jpeg



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 28, 2016


----------

